# a temporary setback, let's call it



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In light of the facts that 

a) I punched out my computer and cannot access my records, and

b) I just purchased about $200 of CDs

the "No Purchasing Project" is temporarily postponed....


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. Technology can cause major stuff ups like that, it's a fact of life now (sadly - is this "progress?").

Anyway, enjoyed your posts. I like a lot of the composers you like - probably all of them actually (the ones I know). It was interesting to see you mention works by them that I hadn't heard of - eg. Saint-Saens' requiem which I'll have to get at some stage. Like his music heaps.

Well I will wait for your future blog posts once you get on top of this "setback."

Catch you later...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

What are you going to rip that $200 worth of CDs with?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

beethovenian;bt574 said:


> What are you going to rip that $200 worth of CDs with?


We are talking about "Science" here - he must have more than one computer, and I suspect at least one is analogue.

Also, he may just have to listen to them the "old fashioned" way, using a CD player. I know, how retrograde...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

By the time the CDs get here, I'll have a new machine!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Happy ripping with your Mac!


----------



## GoldenKey (Aug 16, 2011)

:/ That's sad to lose all that music. There must be a way to restore it, if it's just the computer screen. I have to ask: you really punched your screen?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It was a laptop, so I punched the whole thing (several times) and broke it all. Prior to punching it, I threw the mouse at it. The mouse didn't work well either, so I don't mind that the mouse shattered, but the main computer's survival disappointed me, leading to more direct interventions in its operation. 

I had the music backed up, but on a drive that was not formatted for mac. I wasn't confident that everything would work well if I tried to transfer it. Would it have worked?


----------

